# City of Death



## xinua (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I dont know how many of you are playing City of Death expansion? I'm currently building an Omega level table (6x4 table that is pretty densely populated with ruined buildings, modular). And I must say the rules of the City of Death is just very cool!! takes "regular" warhammer 40k to a new level, the missions are very cool and the Stratagems spice things up.

Though when I say "currently building" I will probably take another 2-4 months before I'm done with all the buildings and terrain pieces. I was lucky enough to find the old box "Imperial City" at my local store hidden away in a backroom (really good value for money), I was very stoked so that should cover all my building need for an Omega level city scape. 

Most likely we will be playing at 1500 points and I will of course be playing my Sons of Mayhem (CSM). Will be expecting to face Imperial fists, Orks, and Tyranids, possible Eldar on a few occasions.

It would be interesting to discuss some tactics for City of Death, We will most probably be rolling for the missions so we will never know what mission we will play. That will force everyone to try to build armies that can take on anything (City of Death mission are pretty diverse)

for those that don't have the City of Death codex, there is a whole bunch of new missions, 
e.g. missions where you are planting flags in as many buildings as possible, where you destroy buildings in hope of destroying the opponents safe house etc (and yes you can destroy buildings). and more "normal" like Annihilation, and capture and hold the objectives and quite a few more. There are even some missions where you change the Force Organization chart based on if you are the defender or the attacker (we probably wont be playing these initially as it will require you to decide this in advance)

some basic stuff that differ from normal rules: You always deploy in opposite quarters, There is a specific way of deploying the terrain to build the city where both players are equally involved. Deployment is done unit by unit alternating between players in specific order e.g. first Elites, then troops, HQs etc.. Game always last minimum of 6 turns, and up to 8-9 is possible rolling dice from end of turn 6 to see if there will be a next turn etc. Cities come in three sizes Alpha, Gamma, Omega, where Omega is the largest and with the most buildings. Depending on the size of the game each army has a certain amount of stratagems (special skills for the army) can be e.g. "medics" which will give a unit Feel No Pain rule, demolisher charges that can destroy buildigs or turn ruins into dangerous terrain, X number of tank traps, or X number of razor wire to place as you like, Fortify buildings which will give better cover save, booby traps and many more. 

Army lists could change quite a bit compared to regular games as there are such an amount of terrain and LoS blockers and almost everything can get a +4 cover save, and almost everything is difficult terrain. Troops that do not have frag grenades are at a definite disadvantage I would think because you are almost always in some way on difficult terrain, so our Chaos troops looks pretty suited for this type of warfare, though we got no walkers except for the Defiler, and neither do we have skimmers or jet bikes thats a bit of a problem possibly. Though we do got the raptors as jump infantry. There will probably be a lot of CC and short range fire fights. Long range will be difficult as there will most likely be something in the way, unless you are very high up on some tall building. Barrage weapons would be good, but Chaos don't have any so thats out, Defiler battle cannon will almost be complete useless. Lash princes could be really really nasty with so much difficult and dangerous terrain and all the Line of Sight blocking etc. And princes with wings will really dominate. Deepstriking could be very dangerous unless you got an icon, the scatter when there is so much terrain can be a bit scary. Berzerks should be very good, lots LoS blockers if you have to slog it, and noise Marines sounds very nice (with sonic blasters) as close quarter fire fighters no one can really beat these guys! Can you imagine either noise or berzerkers with Feel No Pain!! that would be totally awesome! 


As for the opposition, Tyranids will be a really menace to face, flyrant with two twin-linked devourers, genestealers etc will be very very powerful in close quarters fighting!


So do tell of your experience playing City of Death and tactics used (preferably from a CSM perspective but really anything is welcome)

cheers


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

7 zerkers fit round a building better than 10.


----------



## dopey82 (Jul 8, 2008)

flamers they ignore cover saves and auto hit, also there cheep. Stay flexable in you weapon choices like rockets instead of lascannon or maybe plasma cannons because your playing against many different armys and you shouldnt see a lot of armour. Drop pods they don't scatter into terrain and with all the buildings you basicaly put them where ever you want. If I think of more I'll let you know I have only played a couple city fight games but this is how id go about making a list.


----------

